# Blood on the deck!



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

And a king in ice! 

Had plans to meet a fellow forum member to try a little offshore action today, but he couldn't make it. Decided to give it a go by myself for a little bit. Put in about a half mile from the portifino towers and headed out. Trolled a cigcicle on a duster and one on a live bait rig back towards the towers. At first, seemed like I had too much going wrong, no wheels to get the yak down the beach, ff wouldn't power on, and I was alone (aside from my friends with the cobia navy of course) lol. I make it out to the tower and just about decided to turn around and try some inshore fishing when all the sudden I hear it. The baitrunner was singing a lovely melody that had king mackerel written all over it. After about 7 minutes or so, I see color. I grabbed the tail and we danced a minute until he wore himself out, then I pulled him over the side of the PA and onto the deck. I was in such a rush to get to the water that I forgot my pliers at home and had to flag down a cobia fisherman to borrow theirs. Made one more pass back towards where I came from and decided to call it a day. Not a long trip, but I did bring in my first ever king! Doing it from the kayak just makes it that much better! Tight lines folks! See y'all on the water.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Way to go man! Nice fish!


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'd also like to thank JD7.62 for teaching me a thing or two about a thing or two haha. If you're new to kayak fishing or the area or just want to catch fish, his rates are very reasonable and he's very knowledgeable.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice one, that's a 2 ft smoked taco if I ever seen one!!

Sent using taptalk


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Nice one, that's a 2 ft smoked taco if I ever seen one!!
> 
> Sent using taptalk


Grilled king ain't bad either! Some people don't care for it but with the right seasoning I find it delicious.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

GAjohn said:


> Grilled king ain't bad either! Some people don't care for it but with the right seasoning I find it delicious.


Mackerel Ball dip!!! And a couple of tail fillets on the grill with a little Tony's!!!


----------



## sharkeater (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome to the fun!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats, nice king


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta go! And Jason is a expert!!!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Way to go man! And thanks for the kind words! 

Looks like your day was better then mine. Stand by for a heartbreaking report!


----------



## tips4toes (Apr 25, 2014)

Lucky Dog, next time Matt


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Good to see ya caught something out there. I'm the guy you met right before you launched btw. I wish a king had made it's way to my king rig lol. Right after I loaded and left I found out my class had been cancelled, I was mad because I could've stayed the rest of the day


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

That sucks bud, wish you could have been out there with me. It was a little lonely haha. I might try to go tomorrow if I can get off early enough. Hit me up if you wanna try em' for a bit.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Naw- my guys would be begging for some of my smoked king mackerel dip!

Nice catch man!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Bo Keifus said:


> Good to see ya caught something out there. I'm the guy you met right before you launched btw. I wish a king had made it's way to my king rig lol. Right after I loaded and left I found out my class had been cancelled, I was mad because I could've stayed the rest of the day





love it...lol..that goes to show ya that fishing is more important that anything else... 'right now' that is...even school...


great report o.p. thanks x sharing.....


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

You'll always remember your first king. Congrats.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice, gotta love it when a plan falls apart and still works out!


----------

